# Mystery Vintage Montello



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

I just picked up this Vintage Pinarello Frame. I has ALL the makings of a Montello. EXCEPT the tubeset! NOT SLX. 

Some details about the frame:
Internal brake routing in the top tube.
Bottom Bracket shell with gussets.
Cool seat stay caps.
No water bottle braze on's on the seat tube. 
No pump peg.
Head badge is a metal plate.
Campagnolo drop outs (rear and fork).
The seat post binder is threaded, the bolt is one piece, not the male/female type.
No GP panto at the seat tube/top tube lug, near the binder bolt.
No GP panto one the front derailleur braze on.

The tube decal says "SLX NEW" But it was applied after the previous owner had stripped the frame down to the chrome base, so I'm not putting much credibility on that.
The last pic is through the slot in the bottom bracket looking up the seat tube... no rifling.
It would be cool to get a positive ID on the tubeset, but it's not the end of the world if I don't. It's still a cool frame.


----------



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

I think you might have a Pinarello Prestige frame from around 1982.
It also had internal rear brake cabling like the Montello and I believe some frames were fully chromed underneath the paint finish.
The key thing that dates this frame is the lack of seat tube braze-ons. Frames pre 1983 only had one set of bottle cage braze-ons on the down tube.
The bottom bracket on your frame is similar to the Montello one, however I haven't seen a good picture of a Prestige bottom bracket for comparison.
Hope this helps, whichever frame you have will be great to ride.


----------

